# Garrett's Front Lawn Reno 2020 (TTTF)



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Starting this to keep everything in one place and documented. Will include what has already been completed and the future.

Front Yard: Approximately 6000 Square Feet

Plan:
8/6/2020: First round of GLY
8/13/2020: Second round of GLY
8/18/2020: Spot spray GLY
8/19/2020: Scalp Yard
8/20/2020: Dethatch/Power Rake, Core Aerate
8/21/2020: Rack, level couple areas, and prepare seed bed
8/22/2020: Rake, Seed GCI TTTF 25lb and SS1000 Tall Fescue Blend 25lb, Fertilize Xstart DIY 3lb to 1k, Spray Tenacity (4 Teaspoons in 4 Gal) Spread 10 bags of peat moss, roll with zeroturn backtires, and FINAlly Water.
8/23/2020..... Water and Keep the seed moist


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Yard before Reno! Mainly weeds and KY31!


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Couple days after smoking off the lawn.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Power raking and core aeration.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Seed down and watering.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

This looks like it will be awesome. Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Just saw your other post about the moss. I threw seed down Sunday so we're on a similar timeline, different location. I'll be following this for sure!


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Awesome glad to have y'all following!! I will be checking your Reno out as well @billw Good Luck!


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Day 6 and germination is pretty wide spread. Gotta keep the water up, 90s the past few days and going into next week here in North Carolina. 






Will get some day time pictures tomorrow!


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

DAG= 8/26/2020

9/19/2020: 1. Reseed bare and thin areas that did not germinate. Weasel in and cover with peat moss.
2. Spray another application of tenacity at 5oz/Acre
3. Spread .2lbs of N over the yard (Carbon X) and apply Xst to the bare areas.

10/3/2020: Begin Fungicide program- Spray propi 
11/7/2020: Spray prodiamine pre-emergent. (Hopefully will be ok on the areas i have to reseed on 9/19/2020, can skip over if i need to)

How is this plan? Any suggestions?


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

9/2/2020

Went ahead and reseeded a lot of my bare areas and covered them with peat moss. We are currently 11 DAS and 7 DAG. Started next Wednesday (9/9/2020) I will be applying .2lbs of Nitrogen per 1ksqft. Wont be long until my first mow. 2nd Tenacity application will go down the beginning of October.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

9/3/2020

12 DAS 
8 DAG

Seeded bare areas yesterday and will be giving the grass it's first mow on Saturday. Some of the grass is getting over 2 inches. Will it be ok to go over the recently seeded areas that I covered with peat moss that were a little bare or go around them?


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

First mow will be tomorrow!


----------



## mfran615 (Sep 2, 2020)

Why are you mowing already? It doesn't look very tall at all.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Actually switching it to Monday but I was told on here to keep it at 1.5 to 2 inches for the first couple mows to encourage growth and thickness. After 2 or 3 mows I will be working my way up to 4inches which is ideal for TTTF.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would actually keep it at 3in the rest of this year and next spring. Bump it up to 4in for the summer.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds good, some spots are filling in nicely and some are a little bare. I reseeded some areas Wednesday and covered with peat moss so it may be a good idea to delay mowing until the majority is a little over 3in.


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Time for some catching up! New lawn is have some problems but nothing we can't overcome. Little discouraging at first but nothing great comes without setbacks.

1) I have mowed twice so far and the most recent one being 9/13.

2) Weeds have began to establish themselves in certain areas of the yard. Crabgrass and goosegrass. (Treatment is coming)





3) Last week here in North Carolina we experienced some hot/humid and rainy days. In some areas I am experiencing disease. I sprayed 2oz/1000 of propiconazole 9/14 and spreaded a bag of disease ex.


----------

